# Here's about twenty of my bloopers



## BoblyBill (Jan 8, 2007)

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

What do you think?

OK so just 10... sorry about the title


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 8, 2007)

BoblyBill said:


> What do you think?



I'm not sure what to think.  I don't see any images.


----------



## jeniferbwa (Jan 8, 2007)

Digital Matt said:


> I'm not sure what to think.  I don't see any images.



ditto that.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 8, 2007)

Exactly... that's the problem... I just got a digital camera, and I'm not used to the medium... So I was out taking pictures and I checked one of them after I took it and the screen was black with these massively big white letters screaming at me, "No CF card". Doh!!!! I have done that twice in the last couple of days. I could always seem to know if I had film in my camera, but CF card is different to me... but aren't those some pretty pictures... They would have comparted to Ansle Adams' picture (OK so I'm joking but whatever) LOL...


----------



## Digital Matt (Jan 8, 2007)

I don't know what model camera you have, but some have a setting which will not allow you to take photos without a card in the camera.  I suggest you enable that function if you have it


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh my, Chris... now that is bad! I usually carry spare CF cards in my camera rucksack, anyway, plus my camera NEVER is without a card ... now your bloopers are so ... erm :scratch: ...non-existing!?!?!?!? 

And I guess you only just arrived where you wanted to go and take your photos to then realise with the very first pic that you MEANT to take that having gone there was all in vain? At least photography-wise? What a bummer!

Yes, those "pictures" are BLOOPERS in capital letters!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 8, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh my, Chris... now that is bad! I usually carry spare CF cards in my camera rucksack, anyway, plus my camera NEVER is without a card ... now your bloopers are so ... erm :scratch: ...non-existing!?!?!?!?
> 
> And I guess you only just arrived where you wanted to go and take your photos to then realise with the very first pic that you MEANT to take that having gone there was all in vain? At least photography-wise? What a bummer!
> 
> Yes, those "pictures" are BLOOPERS in capital letters!


 

LOL... I had taken about 10 or so picture before I realized I had taken the CF card out... I had a 256MB one the car but by then the sun was not where I wanted it... But I was still able to take five or so pictures so it wasn't a total waste.



			
				Digital Matt said:
			
		

> I don't know what model camera you have, but some have a setting which will not allow you to take photos without a card in the camera. I suggest you enable that function if you have it


 
It's a Canon D30, I'm not sure if it has that option... I'll check the manual.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought my mistake was hilarious by the way... I'm glad it wasn't a high paying wedding so something like that... but those are for professionals anyways and more than likely they wouldn't do that... They not are noobs like me. lol


----------



## John_05 (Jan 8, 2007)

i have a Rebel XT and it has the option to not allow you to take shots without the card,  so it stands to reason the 30D would have it too.

ive made the same mistake a couple times too,  so dont feel too bad.  ive only done it once where i really regretted it, so ive been lucky so far....


----------



## BoblyBill (Jan 8, 2007)

This is the D30 not 30D... the D30 is Canon's first DSLR... There isn't anything in the book that says that you can override it. ... Oh well I think I've learned my leason...


----------

